# How to link two computers together???



## dope_star (May 19, 2005)

ok i have a question. i have a windows 98 computer that i want to hook up to my new computer that is a windows xp. i bought a linking cable but it doesnt work is ther some software i need to get or download or is there some think other than a linking cable i can use. my old computer usb ports dont work. if someone knows that can help me out id really love it.
thanks
dope_star


----------



## georgem3 (Apr 14, 2005)

First of all you should check all phisical issues like a crossover cable for peer to peer connection utp cat5 or later,you must also check if both nics are functioning as they should.
After that you must make the ping test to ensure that there is communication between them and then it's the time to check for additional software that you might need.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

See if anything here  helps


----------



## FloridaFemal (May 19, 2005)

dope_star said:


> ok i have a question. i have a windows 98 computer that i want to hook up to my new computer that is a windows xp. i bought a linking cable but it doesnt work is ther some software i need to get or download or is there some think other than a linking cable i can use. my old computer usb ports dont work. if someone knows that can help me out id really love it.
> thanks
> dope_star


 there are a few ways you can do it, it depends on what u want, do u want to be able to access files and programs from one pc using the other one? do u want your older pc to be able to get online using your new one? also depends if u have dialup, or fast connect (DSL/CABLE), what exactly are u looking to do? i ask this because i have two pc's hooked together so i know there are a few ways of doing it depending on what u want to get out of it.


----------



## dope_star (May 19, 2005)

i want to be able to access files and progams from my old pc to my new pc. i have cable internet.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

The easiest way to share files and an internet connection is to use a router . . see the link I gave earlier


----------



## DataBase (Jan 15, 2004)

######################STEP 1###################

i just connected my computers at home one with xp and the other with win ME. This is what i did, switch off both computers, plug in the cable in the ethernet cards. switch both computers on. 

Now go into control panel and goto network connections, when the window opens you should see something called local area connection, right click and press properties, when that window oopen, scroll down the list of connections and look for TCP/IP connection, click on that and click properties, now you must specify an ip address and a subnet mask, use this 

192.186.0.1 (IP adress)
255.255.255.0 (subnet mask)

press of or apply on all subsequent forms, you may need to resart.

Do the same on the other computer but this time, change the ip address to
192.168.0.2, only the last digit requires to be different.

###############STEP 2#####################

On the xp computer run "network connection wizard" 

Start>>programs>>Accessories>>Communication>>Network connection wizard

go through each step answering the questions, make sure you are online thoou. Also when it asks you about the workgroup name make sure you make both computers have the same workgroup, it is ok for each computer to have a seperate computer name ie pc1 pc2 but the workgroup must be the same by default its MSHOME.

once you have run this on the xp computer it will tell you to run this con the other computer too, but if the other computer does not use xp then you have to either use the xp setup cd, or creat a boot disk, do which ever you wish. 

and then restart the computers and thats it.

on the xp computer go to start my network places, on that window in on the left hand side you should see something which says view all computers in my workgroup, click it and the other computer should apear. make sure that your firewall setting allw the network tyo go throgh it.,

Hoe this works.


----------



## dope_star (May 19, 2005)

i will try this but i forgott what my startup password is for my old computer.


----------

